# Razer Basilisk V3: PCGH-Testsieger-Maus zum absoluten Tiefpreis - auch Tastatur, Headset und weiteres Zubehör supergünstig



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Razer Basilisk V3: PCGH-Testsieger-Maus zum absoluten Tiefpreis - auch Tastatur, Headset und weiteres Zubehör supergünstig*

					Bei Amazon gibt es nun die PCGH-Testsieger-Maus Razer Basilisk V3 zum Tiefpreis. Auch Logitech-Tastatur, Headset von SteelSeries sowie Gaming-Monitore von Lenovo oder MSI kann man jetzt supergünstig kaufen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Razer Basilisk V3: PCGH-Testsieger-Maus zum absoluten Tiefpreis - auch Tastatur, Headset und weiteres Zubehör supergünstig*


----------



## Bloodrock (22. August 2022)

Joa die.....brauchte 3 Versionen um zu können was die G502 seit 2010 kann. Aber viel RGB.


----------

